# French Savate



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 23, 2003)

I was justwonder if there are any Savateurs out there. I'm currently cross training in Savate and I love it!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

My JKD instructor occasionally shows us a little bit of it, e.g. there "flippy" version of the roundhouse kick.

Why did you start Savate? Do you get to do la canne too or just kickboxing?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2003)

I was always curious about it, but never found anyone local to me who was familiar with it.  I know a few pro-wrestlers use some modified versions of the kicks. (Thats where I first got the interest...Stan Lane, I believe he is/was a Savate instructor)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I was always curious about it, but never found anyone local to me who was familiar with it. *



Didn't the JKD instructor who used to teach at Mr. Hartman's school also teach Savate?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

Don't know.... I didn't talk to him much.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, the Savate round kick is pretty simiilar to the TKD roundkick i.e. "flippy style". 

For the most part, Its just a kickboxing style. All the Savate tournaments I've been to out here are done pretty much the same way. The scoring system is done differently though.  

Just forgot... there is a tournament out in Belgium once a year that does the La Canne style, in which we participate.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 3, 2003)

To answer your question Arnisador,

The reason I started Savate was because I was having trouble with my footwork. The footwork I learned from TKD, and the footwork I've learned from MT/Kickboxing are very different. Being that TKD is my foundation, is was hard for me to incorporate the hand/close range techniques in MT, while trying to keep distance to pull off the dynamic kicking. I was having trouble moving fluidly from one movement to the next. Savate has more fluidity of movement than TKD (IMHO) . It also has similar dynamic kicking movements that I'm used to, with boxing hand techniques.  The only thing about Savate that I'm not really fond of, is using the toes as a striking surface.  

Through the Movement that I'm learning in Savate, its helping me to get a better understanding of how to execute the kicks I'm used to, while still being in a position do things I've learned from other styles. Plus, I've always been obsessed with being a featherfoot . Once I saw how light they were on they're feet, I was anxious to learn.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool!


----------

